# does anyone know if the royal do egg share treatment



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

please can anyone answer my wee question,

going to glasgow for consultation in feb but anywere closer to home would be great too...

many thanks 

lisa xx


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

the royal will allow egg share but not for a free tx from what i gather.  Good luck with your tx.
And your appointment in Glasgow.

Plusone


----------

